# Tư vấn các cách kiểm tra máy lạnh hàng thật, chính hãng



## lanthchau (7/1/22)

*Với thị trường tiêu thụ máy lạnh ngày càng tăng như hiện nay, nhiều nhà sản xuất tung ra thị trường các model và mẫu mã mới nhằm thu hút và đáp ứng các nhu cầu khách hàng. Bên cạnh các nhà cung cấp, các cửa hàng làm ăn uy tín, như luôn bán các sản phẩm chính hãng, vật tư thiết bị đúng chất lượng thì cũng có những chỗ lợi dụng sự tin tưởng của khách hàng, nhập hàng giả, hàng nhái về bán như hàng chính hãng, các sản phẩm máy lạnh hàng giả này không hề có nhãn mác, tem mà chỉ có các chi tiết thông số kỹ thuật cơ bản. Hoặc chỉ cần dán vào đó một chiếc tem xịn hoặc tem giả xịn cộng với một phiếu bảo hành “nhái” là đã có thể đánh lừa được đa số người tiêu dùng.*


*Chính vì vậy, nếu người sử dụng không chú ý cũng khó biết đâu là hàng giả, đâu là hàng thật, tuy nhiên nếu chú ý chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể phát hiện đâu là máy lạnh hàng chính hãng, đâu là máy lạnh hàng giả, hàng nhái. Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu chia sẻ cách phân biệt máy lạnh hàng chính hãng với hàng giả dưới đây.*








*1. Máy lạnh chính hãng bao giờ cũng còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện*

Bất cứ một sản phẩm máy lạnh chính hãng nào khi được nhập khẩu về Việt Nam đều được đảm bảo nguyên đai, nguyên kiện. Do đó, khi nhà cung cấp giao hàng cho bạn, tuyệt đối phải kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng và không được sơ suất.

Bạn nên quan sát, kiểm tra và phải đảm bảo rằng hàng còn nằm trong thùng chưa bị mở ra hay có bất cứ can thiệp nào. Vỏ thùng phải có đầy đủ các thông số kỹ thuật cần thiết. Kiểm tra số Seri trên vỏ thùng cục nóng (dàn nóng) bao gồm 10 chữ số phải đúng theo số Seri trên phiếu bảo hành. Tuyệt đối không được tẩy xóa được in từ máy in (không viết tay) trừ trường hợp phiếu bảo hành được gia hạn bảo hành (đối với model cũ của những năm trước).


*2. Hàng chính hãng phải có phiếu bảo hành hoặc kích hoạt bảo hành điện tử*

Kiểm tra phiếu bảo hành đúng chuẩn bằng những cách nhận biết sau:

• Trên mỗi phiếu bảo hàng đều có đóng dấu đỏ của công ty sản xuất và đơn vị bán, nhập khẩu máy lạnh.

• Phiếu bảo hành phải ghi rõ tên của nhà sản xuất, tên khách hàng, loại máy, thông tin bảo hành linh kiện máy 1 năm và máy nén 4 năm.

• Ghi rõ ngày giờ mua hàng, model máy, số seri và thông tin khách hàng ở mục cuối có ghi rõ thông tin đại lý bán hàng kèm con dấu.

Đặc biệt, khi bạn mua máy lạnh ở đâu thì tờ phiếu bảo hành cũng bao gồm hai phần: phần dành cho khách hàng và một phần dành cho nhà phân phối.


*3. Máy lạnh được gọi là chính hãng khi nhà phân phối xuất được hóa đơn đỏ VAT*

Khi mua máy lạnh chính hãng, khách hàng đều được xuất hóa đơn VAT và có đóng dấu đỏ. Ngược lại, nếu là hàng trôi nổi, kém chất lượng chắc chắn sẽ không bao giờ làm điều này cho bạn. Đây chính là điểm khác biệt rõ ràng mà bạn có thể nhận biết chính xác nhất.

Tóm lại, để tránh bỏ tiền ra nhưng lại mua phải hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng, khi mua *máy lạnh chính hãng* giá rẻ, bạn nên tìm hiểu cũng như quan sát kỹ càng, phải đảm bảo chắc chắn rồi mới quyết định mua hay không.

**** Ngoài hóa đơn đỏ VAT, khách hàng có thể yêu cầu nhà phân phối cung cấp thêm chứng chỉ CO – CQ sản phẩm.*


*4. Tìm mua máy lạnh tại các địa chỉ uy tín, bán hàng chất lượng*

Khi mua các sản phẩm *máy lạnh* quý khách hàng nên tìm mua tại những của hàng uy tín, có danh sách là đại lý của nhà phân phối. Nếu như chúng ta mua online thì nên chọn những trang web có uy tín, chất lượng, được liên kết với Bộ công thương để chắc chắn rằng mình không mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái và hàng kém chất lượng.

Và Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là một trong số những nhà phân phối máy lạnh chính hãng uy tín, máy mới 100%, giá rẻ nhất thị trường với các sản phẩm sau:

• *MÁY LẠNH TREO TƯỜNG*

• *MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN*

•* MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN*

• *MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG*

• *MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ*

• *MÁY LẠNH MULTI*

Của tất cả các hãng nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay như: *LG, Daikin, Panasonic, Toshiba, Reetech, Mitsubishi, Casper,....*



*Xem tất cả sản phẩm tại : Sản phẩm - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*










Hãy liên hệ ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu khi có nhu cầu nhé:
*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*


Nguồn tin : *Cách phân biệt máy lạnh hàng chính hãng với hàng giả*


----------

